# Required "Guest" Certificate for Family Members



## amisco (Jun 20, 2012)

I made a reservation for my step-daughter to go to the HGVC Flamingo property in Las Vegas.  When I called the property to put her name on the reservation they referred me to the HGVC Reservation number who informed me that I would need to buy a "Guest Certificate" for my step-daughter.... my wife and son are are on the deed and are considered co-owners and would not require a guest certificate.  Evidently they changed the policy a couple of years ago so that now, unlike Marriott, your family members are treated the same as a stranger that you rent your unit to.  Their representative, obviously following the talking points on her script, said that this was to provide income to reduce the need to increase management fees...(are you serious?).

Write the corporation to voice your opinion on this... hopefully we can reclaim the practice of treating family members in a better way.  Their email address is:  input@hgvc.com


----------



## Remy (Jun 20, 2012)

amisco said:


> I made a reservation for my step-daughter to go to the HGVC Flamingo property in Las Vegas.  When I called the property to put her name on the reservation they referred me to the HGVC Reservation number who informed me that I would need to buy a "Guest Certificate" for my step-daughter.... my wife and son are are on the deed and are considered co-owners and would not require a guest certificate.  Evidently they changed the policy a couple of years ago so that now, unlike Marriott, your family members are treated the same as a stranger that you rent your unit to.  Their representative, obviously following the talking points on her script, said that this was to provide income to reduce the need to increase management fees...(are you serious?).
> 
> Write the corporation to voice your opinion on this... hopefully we can reclaim the practice of treating family members in a better way.  Their email address is:  input@hgvc.com



My opinion is that if the owner isn't using the unit they should pay to offset my maintenance fees when a non-owner is using the unit. HGVC is in no position to be the arbiter of who is and who isn't a family member.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 20, 2012)

Remy said:


> My opinion is that if the owner isn't using the unit they should pay to offset my maintenance fees when a non-owner is using the unit. HGVC is in no position to be the arbiter of who is and who isn't a family member.



Wow if you are going this route you might as well suggest HGVC start charging members to make exchanges (in addition to the RCI exchange fee - which is not reimbursed to HGVC maintenance/management fees).  I believe keeping track of exchangers requires more time and effort for HGVC staff than taking 3 minutes to type in a owners guest be they family members or otherwise.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 20, 2012)

It used to be that 'Family' did not pay for GCs.  However I suspect that family was stretched in it application.  

So if you name is not on the deed you are not getting it without a GC. 

Solution for you is add more people's names to the deed, if they are indeed family, or set up the TS in a trust.  Then you can change names on the trust easier and do not have to change the names on the deed.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jun 20, 2012)

Always been mine understanding be it HGVC, Marriott, II, RCI, etc., that if a deeded owner signs-in to the timeshare, the first day of occupancy, no guest certificate is required, even if the deeded owner does not stay there, otherwise a guest certificate is required.  The owners names are on file and the owners name is on the reservation, if the/an owner isn't checking in (they will check for ID), a guest certificate is required.  Sounds like a simple rule to me and fair to all owners.  

As stated, other names can be added to the deed, BUT...


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 20, 2012)

My "brother," (insert name), will be staying there.  Will he need a GC?

HGVC has no way to tell who is or is not your ----.
Some folk seem to have all sorts of "relatives."

Show up to check-in your "relative," or put 'em on the deed.


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 20, 2012)

Ron98GT said:


> Always been mine understanding be it HGVC, Marriott, II, RCI, etc., that if a deeded owner signs-in to the timeshare, the first day of occupancy, no guest certificate is required, even if the deeded owner does not stay there, otherwise a guest certificate is required.  The owners names are on file and the owners name is on the reservation, if the/an owner isn't checking in (they will check for ID), a guest certificate is required.  Sounds like a simple rule to me and fair to all owners.
> 
> As stated, other names can be added to the deed, BUT...



Slight addition to this based on policy wording I just initialed off at MarBrisa, there must be an adult 21/ over staying there at all times. 

I paid the $39 recently for my sister as a convenience fee, I didn't have to be there, didn't like it but it is what it is.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jun 20, 2012)

SmithOp said:


> Slight addition to this based on policy wording I just initialed off at MarBrisa, there must be an adult 21/ over staying there at all times.
> 
> I paid the $39 recently for my sister as a convenience fee, I didn't have to be there, didn't like it but it is what it is.




Curious, does the policy have an exception for military personnal under the age of 21, that are on the deed or otherwise?


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 20, 2012)

I guess it all comes down to being a member vs being an owner.  If you are an owner, you can decide to let someone use your week or not.  As a group, the owners including the management company in as far as they are MF paying owner should be able decide if they want to impose extra fees to owners who don't personally occupy.  I always like Denise's tag that Starwood is paid to manage the resorts and make sure the toilets are clean, the reservations are properly maintained and MF's are collected.  They shouldn't go around like they own the place.  

With a vacation club, I guess you are not owners just members who sign off to agree that the management company can decide what rules are best for the members.  It seems like an awful high buy in for a vacation club.   But HGVC is a vacation club and like it or not they can decide what fees the members must pay.   It works out well when you agree with the management decisions but not so much when they change rules and it is not to your likeing.  As an aside I bet HGVC does not reimburse for guest fees when they rent out their units to outsiders not on their deeds.  

Marriott and Starwood (at this point at least) do not charge any fees to put a reservation in the name of someone not on the deed.  II and RCI are exchange companies and do charge members to use guest's certificates.

I don't own HGVC  but do own Marriott and Starwood and am a little annoyed at big developers right now but still love the resorts. So what  you going to do except complain to customer/member/owner relations or sell?


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 20, 2012)

Ron98GT said:


> Curious, does the policy have an exception for military personnal under the age of 21, that are on the deed or otherwise?



The policy in members guide states 18 to check in.  There is a sentence that opens up resort specific rules, maybe this was a GPP rule due to proximity to Legoland?

"Arrival and departure must comply with established check-in and check-out procedure at the resort."

It is advisable to call ahead, incidentally there was also a restriction on calling with requests, they do not accept request until 14 days prior to check in.  These were in the resort pamphlet I was given at check in.  I suppose some people pester them way in advance with special room requests.


----------



## kckreardon (Jun 21, 2012)

*home week res. no fee for guest cert.*

Just a note, we recently had a guest certificate issued for a home week reservation and there was no charge.  This is the only exception to the fee rule for guest certificates that I am aware of.  Most probably were aware of it but I had forgotten.


----------

